# Se búsca moderador

## BaSS

Se esta planteando añadir otro moderador al foro en español. Actualmente la carga de trabajo es mínima pero como opción a corto/medio plazo puede ser interesante.

La idea es que los propios usuairos presenten candidaturas. Las reglas son:

No se puede presentar uno mismo como candidato.

Para que un candidato sea válido debe tener al menos el apoyo de otros 3 usuarios.

El número de posts o antiguedad no serán determinantes.

Las reglas pueden ir variando.

el tiempo límite son 2 semanas a partir de hoy (osea el día 12 de Julio)

una vez presentado los candidatos se pasará a la votación. La votación no será determinante y debe ser lo suficientemente significativa como para tomar una decision (no vale ganar por un 51% y menos aún que solo participen 3 usuarios  :Razz: )

Todos los usuarios podrán votar  :Smile: 

Para presentar una o varias candidaturas (como mucho 2) simplemente contestar este post.

a jugar!!!

**********

Lista de candidatos hasta el momento:

 navegante (3/3)*

 Stolz (3/3)*

 alexlm78 (3/3)*

 kabutor (1/3)*

 Gringo (2/3)*

 psm1984 (1/3)*

 focahclero (3/3)*

 L41n (1/3)*

* Falta por verificar que cumplen con los requisitos.

**********

ESTE HILO SE CERRARÁ A LAS 22:00 HORA ESPAÑOLA: 22:00 CET (+1+1 GMT)

----------

## psm1984

Asi que se me ocurran...

-navegante

-Stolz

claro, siempre que quieran  :Razz: .

¿tambien podian ser desarrolladores?  :Rolling Eyes: 

PD: Arreglado, que habia votado a 4.Last edited by psm1984 on Tue Jun 28, 2005 1:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Para presentar una o varias candidaturas (como mucho 2) simplemente contestar este post. 

 

4 > 2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

je je je entonces dividamoslo psm1984

-alexlm78 

-kabutor

----------

## psm1984

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> je je je entonces dividamoslo psm1984
> 
> 

 

No lo he hecho por dividirlo  :Wink: , aunque ha coincidido  :Razz: .

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> -navegante
> 
> -Stolz 

 

idem, creo que ambos son buenos candidatos  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

-Stolz

-Gringo

Saludos

----------

## cy5

[*] alexlm78 (1/3)*

 :Cool:  Unanime lo postulo y voto  :Laughing: 

----------

## quelcom

- navegante

- alexlm78

----------

## IceFox

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> Se esta planteando añadir otro moderador al foro en español.

 

Para estudiar mejor las candidaturas y mis posibles candidatos...

¿ Cual es el perfil que debe tener un moderador ?  

¿ Cuales son las características de un moderador ?

Es que no quiero votar como si estubiese votando por "el mejor compañero".

Saludos.

----------

## Deathwing00

Entre otras cosas, una persona que tenga conocimiento de Gentoo, tiempo suficiente que dedicar, ser responsable y seguir minimamente la etiqueta. Tener un buen de inglés no es requisito pero es muy recomendable.

----------

## jhigueros

En gentoo algo bueno seria

```

emerge   alexlm78
```

asi que lo postulo y voto

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Sertinell

-navegante

-Psm1984

----------

## abasme

alexlm78

----------

## LinuxBlues

Hay varias cosas que quisiera puntualizar:

La primera de ellas BaSS, es que se debería seguir el procedimiento descrito en http://www.gentoo.org/news/es/gwn/20050620-newsletter.xml en la sección "Administradores y moderadores de los foros Gentoo se convertirán en miembros oficiales del staff".

La segunda de ellas es que este hilo debería ser un [poll] abierto únicamente a usuarios registrados, para permitir el anonimato en las votaciones.

La tercera de ellas es que sin tener constancia de que aceptan su candidatura a moderador (como apunta psm1984) me siento completamente incapaz de votar a ninguno de ellos.

Si ha de posponerse la votación de acuerdo con lo comentado en el primer punto... es cosa tuya.

----------

## kabutor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La tercera de ellas es que sin tener constancia de que aceptan su candidatura a moderador (como apunta psm1984) me siento completamente incapaz de votar a ninguno de ellos.
> 
> 

 

A mi al menos ya me lo preguntaron por mensaje privado si aceptaria, mucho antes de empezar la votacion, y dije que si, cosa que supongo que habra pasado lo mismo con los demas, asi es q creo que puedes votar sin problemas.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> A mi al menos ya me lo preguntaron por mensaje privado si aceptaria, mucho antes de empezar la votacion, y dije que si, cosa que supongo que habra pasado lo mismo con los demas, asi es q creo que puedes votar sin problemas.

 

idem.

no entiendo mu bien que quieres decir, seguro que BaSS y Deathwing00 están al tanto del GLEP38  :Wink: 

caluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues bien, propongo como moderadora a L41n y mi voto es para ella (siempre y cuando acepte desempeñar el cargo).

Las razones son varias, pero para resumir: ella fue la primera persona que me ayudó a dar mi primer paso en gentoo a través de #gentoo-es, nunca hace preguntas, sólo da respuestas y lo hace de una forma muy elegante.

Estos foros necesitan un toque femenino, por otra parte...      :Wink: 

----------

## zorth

hola.

ya que briana banks no puede se nombrada moderadora del foro... 

stolz

gringo

saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Kabutor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi al menos ya me lo preguntaron por mensaje privado si aceptaria, mucho antes de empezar la votacion, y dije que si, cosa que supongo que habra pasado lo mismo con los demas, asi es q creo que puedes votar sin problemas.

 

Igual conmigo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *Kabutor wrote:*   
> 
> A mi al menos ya me lo preguntaron por mensaje privado si aceptaria, mucho antes de empezar la votacion, y dije que si, cosa que supongo que habra pasado lo mismo con los demas, asi es q creo que puedes votar sin problemas. 
> 
> Igual conmigo.

 

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para que un candidato sea válido debe tener al menos el apoyo de otros 3 usuarios. 

 

Es decir, que antes de empezar la votación y sin el apoyo de ninguno de esos tres usuarios que menciono en la cita de BaSS, se os envió en privados petición de permiso...

Si hay algún motivo por el que mi voto equivale a un voto en blanco es porque esta votación, sencillamente, apesta (imho).

EDITADO: Aunque, gane quien gane, estoy absolutamente convencido de que nada cambiará... A peor no pueden ir las cosas, únicamente cabe esperar una mejora...

----------

## navegante

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es decir, que antes de empezar la votación y sin el apoyo de ninguno de esos tres usuarios que menciono en la cita de BaSS, se os envió en privados petición de permiso...
> 
> Si hay algún motivo por el que mi voto equivale a un voto en blanco es porque esta votación, sencillamente, apesta (imho).
> ...

 

Creo que los compañeros (sin tener mala fe, por supuesto) no se han explicado bien, resulta que primero se pensaba preseleccionar por los moderadores y administradores del sitio una lista de candidatos atendiendo a su criterio, de ahí se abriría una elección con una encuesta en el foro. Al final se decidió que se cambiara esta mecánica y los usuarios escogieran tanto a los candidatos como al candidato ganador. Lo que no entiendo es tu ultimo párrafo, espero que este comentario te aclare las cosas.

Por otro lado el glep que mencionas habla sobre el reclutamiento de moderadores globales y no es de moderadores globales de lo que estamos hablando(aunque se podría[posibilidad], que no debería [forzosamente] adoptar la mecánica), se habla sobre moderadores de foros nacionales, pero en referencia al verdadero contenido del glep (que es de adherir al staff a los moderadores globales) solo menciona que es opcional para esos moderadores ser miembros del staff.

----------

## LinuxBlues

El hecho de que tú sepas esto y otros cuatro elegidos (no por los usuarios del foro), es ya bastante significativo de por sí mismo:

 *navegante wrote:*   

> resulta que primero se pensaba preseleccionar por los desarrolladores una lista de candidatos atendiendo a su criterio, de ahí se abriría una elección con una encuesta en el foro. Al final se decidió que se cambiara esta mecánica y los usuarios escogieran tanto a los candidatos como al candidato ganador.

 

Esta votación no es limpia, y si alguno de los que recibieron mensajes privados prematuros lo quiere seguir estropeando, que lo haga...

Estos foros ni me van a hacer abandonar gentoo ni CentOS.

¡Salud!

----------

## LinuxBlues

EDITADO:

Mi segundo voto es para navegante.Last edited by LinuxBlues on Mon Jul 04, 2005 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deathwing00

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *** Eliminado ***
> 
> 

 

Los moderadores internacionales no siguen este procedimiento. Además, somos el Staff los que aprobamos a un moderador.

Las votaciones no tienen por qué ser anónimas, pero se estudiará. Ten en cuenta que lo ideal es que vote gente del foro español.

Una vez se hayan elegido a los posibles candidatos, se les preguntará si quieren o no tomar parte.Last edited by Deathwing00 on Tue Jul 05, 2005 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

> EDITADO: Aunque, gane quien gane, estoy absolutamente convencido de que nada cambiará... A peor no pueden ir las cosas, únicamente cabe esperar una mejora...

 

Lo que no entiendo es que quieres que cambie que va tan mal, ETHO (En Tu Humilde Opinion) ? Gentoo o los foros? 

Lo bueno de tus posts es que dan a la razon a Bass en lo de que hace falta un moderador  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Deathwing00

NOTA: Se han eliminado trozos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Esta votación no es limpia, y si alguno de los que recibieron mensajes privados prematuros lo quiere seguir estropeando, que lo haga...
> 
> 

 

Que yo sepa, los mensajes se enviaron mucho antes de llegar a esta solución. Estábamos siguiendo otro método, pero hubo discrepancias y aparcamos el asunto, optando por este método.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *** comentario poco afortunado ***
> 
> 

 

Supongo que eres consciente de 3 cosas:

- No te favorece perjudicar la imagen de moderadores/desarrolladores.

- Es incorrecto copiar comentarios hechos en IRC para postearlos sin el previo consentimiento de sus autores.

- Desconoces los motivos fundamentales.

NOTA A TODOS: Este thread es para votar. No me gustaría ver más comentarios poco afortunados.  :Smile: Last edited by Deathwing00 on Tue Jul 05, 2005 10:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zorth

hola.

yo vote por 

stolz 

gringo

muchos de vosotros valeis perfectamente para ser moderadores. sois gente "puesta" en el tema y a fin de cuentas, buenos tipos  :Smile: 

el tema de la votacion... podria ser de otra manera pero ya esta bien como esta.

Deathwing00 tambien me mando un mensaje privado sobre este tema. y aunque agradezco la confianza en el mismo, siento que no estoy cualificado por conocimientos sobre Gentoo y Gnu/linux para cumplir adecuadamente, asi que cedo el honor sin interponerme por medio  :Laughing: 

dejemos que las cosas sigan su rumbo. salga quien salga, estoy convencido que ganaremos todos y por supuesto, cualquiera de los candidatos cumplira el cometido adecuadamente.

saludos.

----------

## ertomas

Mi voto es para:

 :Arrow:  alexlm78

Creo que puede hacer muy bien el cargo. Es una persona muy puesta en el tema, y que sabe educadamente actuar en cada situcion.

Un Saludo...y todos sois geniales...  :Wink: 

----------

## YosWinK

A mí me gustaría sumar una persona más los actuales candidatos:

focahclero

Lleva en Gentoo desde antes de que yo llegara y siempre que puede ayuda tanto en el foro como en las traducciones. 

Además de ser una persona bastante tranquila y educada. 

Mucha suerte a todos los candidatos y creo que entre todos se esta realizando una muy buena elección.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> A mí me gustaría sumar una persona más los actuales candidatos:
> 
> focahclero
> 
> Lleva en Gentoo desde antes de que yo llegara y siempre que puede ayuda tanto en el foro como en las traducciones. 
> ...

 

Me uno al voto de confianza

----------

## Deathwing00

Se recuerda a todo el mundo que este hilo de discusión será cerrado (las nominaciones no tendrán efecto) a partir de las 22:00 del martes día 12 de julio del 2005 hora española.

----------

## BaSS

Dos cosas:

* Bueno aviso de que solo queda un día  :Smile: 

* a LinuxBlues: sigo sin entender tu acritud hacia nosotros/mi. Esto no es una votación para elegir un moderador. Es una presentación de propuestas a posibles moderadores. La votación vendrá despues. Y a nadía se le ha comentado nada pre-votación porque aún no existe esa votación  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## kloro

Mi voto para  focahclero  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> focahclero
> 
> Lleva en Gentoo desde antes de que yo llegara y siempre que puede ayuda tanto en el foro como en las traducciones.
> ...

 

Él lleva registrado desde el dia 2 y tu desde el 1, osea que eres tu quien lleva más tiempo (aunque sea por un dia jeje)

PD: Ya tiene los 3 votos y se hace válido  :Razz: 

----------

